# Drosophila reclassification to Sophophora melanogaster



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Drosophila, We Hardly Knew Ye SEEDMAGAZINE.COM


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

The burden of heritage =)


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

VERY interesting article. 

I especially liked the part about fruit fly flight simulators and treating them with Ritalin. Who woulda thunkit!  

-Matt


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

The article for me read like an overview of what's been done with melanogaster -If you're interested in phylogenetics, definitely check out what that author linked to for the real reasons behind the change:
Is ‘the Drosophila‘ actually Drosophila? Arthropoda


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

In botany, we have guys spending their entire careers splitting-out taxons from existing ones. The next generation, everyone turns into lumpers and put all the previous taxons in the botanical dust bin. I love taxonomy, but it does often come down to "who's looking".

I do like the new genus. I have been walking around all day saying "sew-FOF!-fora" to myself!! Definitely a more demonstrative-sounding name.

Thanks for the link, Richard.


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

That's really interesting. Is Hydei going to be reclassified as well?


----------



## KimvdLinde (Apr 27, 2010)

RMB said:


> That's really interesting. Is Hydei going to be reclassified as well?


Yup, to Siphlodora hydei


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh....I gave on Oophage and Ranitomeya.....

but I will never give up my drosophila!!!


----------

